# Custom Woven Tags, a rough price?



## rwilde (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello, I've looked at a few threads now and have seen a few companies websites and that price is custom per order, I want to start a small t shirt business but would only like to start out with around 100 t shirts. Alot of the larger companies have orders of 250 as a minimum for woven clothing labels. But what is a rough price for these labels? I've been able to find blank tagless t shirts for just under £2 but the only figure for 200 custom woven labels I've found is $70 (£42), is that alot I'm afraid I'm very new to this so have no context to judge the price against?

Oh and heres some more details


*Length: Have 30 ~ 100 mm to choice*
*Width: Have 10 ~ 38 mm to choice*
*Color Max to 8 color*
2. One other quick question, It may be a stupid question but just had me wondering, will these label companies print you different versions of the label you want? (e.g labels for M and labels for L tshirts) or will I have to order a whole different batch for labels saying "M". Does anyone have a way they mark t shirt size that isnt on their labels?


----------



## rwilde (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone? Just want to know what I should be expecting for label prices


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

seems very reasonable you have got. As well as i know, the label manufacturers would not like to make different versions (as you request) in different size of 200pcs label ONLY. Maybe you could do 1000pcs totally, and different size vertions(such as XS-100pcs, S-200,M-300,L-200,XL-100,2XL-100), it is better for the manufacturer to produce, also the prices can be done better for you. Just keep it for "future use".


----------



## maucca (Oct 3, 2011)

Buy some polyester ribbon, which is sold in fabric shops. You can sublimate that.


----------

